# SOFTWARE AND DRIVERS FOR TECHCOM SSD 670plus TV tuner card..



## vinay_001 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, 
i bought a tv tuner from techcom SSD 670plus moder.2 days ago.but am facing some problems. 
1. Windows detect it as fly tv prime 30. 
2. The software provided with it tvr is giving problems.after install it opens at startup and then closes and then again restarts and closes and so on. many instances of TVR.exe are running at the same time and the only thing i can do is just restart the computer.The damn software isn'twaorking 
3. i downloaded super tv software from techcom site but that doesn't work either. 

Kindly help me and give some links to working drivers and softwares.i'll be thankfull i waana watch world cup.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 14, 2007)

Try uninstalling all the drivers and plugging the card into another spare PCI slot. This time try installing the drivers manually from device manager for the new hardware and then install any PVR software like Chris TV,... Just make sure the device components are recognized correctly. If there are no issues with the driver installation, the card will run fine. The bundled pvr softwares are often buggy and have many issues. That is why chris tv and likes are better options.


----------

